# Cuban was right (nba is fixed)



## unbiasedopinions (Jan 26, 2007)

Husstla said:


> Anyone know if he was ref in any of the finals game in 06?



no he wasn't but,

Game 1: 17 Joe Crawford , #14 Joe DeRosa , #15 Bennett Salvatore 
Game 2: #26 Bob Delaney , #29 Steve Javie , #32 Eddie F. Rush 
Game 3: #43 Dan Crawford , #41 Ken Mauer , #35 Jack Nies 
Game 4: #27 **** Bavetta , #24 Mike Callahan , #7 Bernie Fryer 
Game 5: #17 Joe Crawford , #14 Joe DeRosa , #15 Bennett Salvatore 
Game 6: #43 Dan Crawford , #29 Steve Javie , #32 Eddie F. Rush


Donaghy, a baby-faced 40, is one of four NBA *referees to have graduated from Cardinal O'Hara high school in Philadelphia. The others are Joey Crawford, Mike Callahan and Ed Malloy*

he was good friends ( highschool alumni) with 2 of the refs who did work the nba finals and another one of them was Joeys brother. 

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I agree. Game #1 was fixed. We were derailed by foul calls in that game. I remember Haslem getting several bogus calls and one in particular where Dirk clearly walked. Miami should have won in 5 games.

Game 4 with Mike Callahan was a complete blowout victory for Miami. Game #5, all the calls were made by Bennett Salvatore. But yes, because _Tim Donaghy_ was dirty that explains why a series in which he didn't officiate and his "friends" games hurt Miami, explains why Dallas lost. Yeah, Cuban was right...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

OH NO!

Not another Dallas was screwed thread.


----------



## unbiasedopinions (Jan 26, 2007)

do solemnly swear, this 19th day of June, 2006 that I will never watch an NBA game again. Everyone is supposed to say what a great game that was with a straight face? At least the WWE has the grace to give you a wink. If watching a man in a flak jacket and thigh pads repeatedly throw himself into defenders to draw foul calls is what passes for "competition," or better yet watching said man hit layups because no one can breathe on him, I believe I can live without [it]. Why would anyone follow a "sport" that employs Dick Bavetta and Stu Jackson? All that was missing was David Stern running onto the court with a steel chair, ABC execs in tow. Bill Simmons, I name thee prophet. It went down exactly as you said it would.
-- James, Richmond, Virginia



Twenty-five free-throw attempts is nonsense, not even MJ would have gotten some of those foul calls. And I'm not just saying this because I'm a bitter Pistons fan. Sixty-year-old officials should not be officiating 20-something-year-old professional athletes.
-- Paul, Detroit, Mich.



Have you ever, I mean EVER, seen a guy get more calls than Wade in Game 5? As staggering as it is to even think it, much less say it out loud, this surpasses the level of calls Jordan used to get in the playoffs. Simply AMAZING. I am a die-hard NBA fan, and I understand and accept the whole "stars get calls" factor, but this is an insane new level. Every time Wade falls down (even if not touched) he gets a call. You called it in your preview, the refs were gonna give some games to Miami, and they did.
-- Jonathan, Raleigh, N.C.



Please admit to everyone that the treatment Dwyane Wade is receiving is absolutely absurd. The final play in Game 5 summed it up: He commits a backcourt violation, pushes off on Terry, then goes wildly to the bucket and gets bailed out on a phantom foul call. Is what the NBA has to do to create its star of the future? 
-- Mark, Chicago



I watch very little NBA basketball; however, as the playoffs have been playing out, I have found myself watching more and more games, becoming more interested. Then comes the Finals and I feel like I am watching pro wrestling, except I can fool myself into thinking those matches aren't fixed. At least it makes the NBA the easiest sport to gamble on.
-- Jeremy Louden, Cincinnati



I want to say something about Dwayne Wade, but I fear I may get called for a foul.
-- Warren, Ludington, Mich.



Unfortunately you were right that the NBA finals could come down to the officials. David Stern would rather choke to death on his own vomit than hand Mark Cuban the trophy. It's clear he instructed the refs to take an active interest in the outcomes of the games. Every time Wade drives the lane the refs call a foul on whoever is closest. 
-- Jeff, Baltimore



After witnessing the Game 5 debacle, I am absolutely convinced that Stern is trying to fix the Finals for D-Wade and the Heat. Stackhouse's suspension, Dirk's phantom foul in OT, and then Joey Crawford's inexplicable call for a Mavs timeout -- it all adds up too perfectly. This could be a conspiracy as far-reaching as Watergate. I can already imagine the inevitable ESPN movie, "All The Commissioner's Men," where a stubborn, upstart young sports columnist brings down Stern and the entire NBA hierarchy. So, Simmons, the only question is: Will you be our Bob Woodward? 
-- Robert P., Topeka, Kan.



All the comparisons between Wade and Jordan need to stop right now. There's no way Jordan would have gotten that call in the final seconds of Game 5.
-- Chris Richardson, Charleston, W.V.


----------



## unbiasedopinions (Jan 26, 2007)

adam said:


> I agree. Game #1 was fixed. We were derailed by foul calls in that game. I remember Haslem getting several bogus calls and one in particular where Dirk clearly walked. Miami should have won in 5 games.
> 
> Game 4 with Mike Callahan was a complete blowout victory for Miami. Game #5, all the calls were made by Bennett Salvatore. But yes, because _Tim Donaghy_ was dirty that explains why a series in which he didn't officiate and his "friends" games hurt Miami, explains why Dallas lost. Yeah, Cuban was right...



games 5 and 6 had dan and joey in them but you igg that. fouls and foul calls were even in the first two games. not surprisingly the mavs won those


----------



## unbiasedopinions (Jan 26, 2007)

*cuban comments from his blog*

Every company of any size has had a problem(s) that its CEO and stakeholders have lost sleep over. Its the law of big numbers. If enough things go on, something is going to go wrong.

Products get recalled or are tampered with. There are workplace disasters. There is corruption. No industry is immune. Churches, consumer products, law enforcement, cars, planes, trains and plenty more. No profession is immune. From the CEO who misrepresents corporate numbers or events at the expense of shareholders, to the doorman who tips himself from the cover charge at the expense of the club owner, people of every profession make bad decisions.

**** happens. Bad **** happens. When it does, there are two options. Cry over it and do nothing or recognize the problem and do the best you possibly can to not only fix it, but make the entire organization stronger..

As bad as the allegations facing the NBA today are, its also an opportunity to face every allegation that has ever been directed towards the NBA and its officials and pre empt them from ever occuring in the future. 

Calamity can be a catalyst for significant change. 

There are any number of examples in the business world where calamity led to better management, better communications, greater transparency and even better products. As the proverb goes, Necessity is the Mother of Invention.

The NBA took a hit today. Behind that hit is a catalyst and opportunity for significant change that could make the NBA stronger than it ever has been. Its a chance to proactively put in place people, processes and transparency that will forever silence those who will question the NBA's integrity. 

I have complete confidence that David Stern and Adam Silver will do just that and the NBA and our officiating will be all the stronger for it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

unbiasedopinions said:


> games 5 and 6 had dan and joey in them but you igg that. fouls and foul calls were even in the first two games. not surprisingly the mavs won those


When did Dan Crawford become a bad ref? Last I checked, he was the best ref in the business. So what you have is: Game 1 in which Joey Crawford made numerous biased calls and Miami lost a game they deserved to win, Game 4 in which Dallas did not make the spread and lost in a blowout that was over in the 3rd quarter, and Game 5 in which Bennett Salvatore made all the important calls and Joey Crawford made none.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## unbiasedopinions (Jan 26, 2007)

adam said:


>



this is the mavs forum. please take all of this gloating and trophey posting to the heat forum cause you're baiting and talk trash in a "mavs discussion thread"

thanks


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

unbiasedopinions said:


> this is the mavs forum. please take all of this gloating and trophey posting to the heat forum cause you're baiting and talk trash in a "mavs discussion thread"
> 
> thanks


Have you received moderating duties after only 14 posts? Quite the accomplishment.

In all seriousness, you give Mavs fans a bad name. The majority (including those of this board) do not agree with you and even Cuban has stated in his blog that the NBA is not rigged by Stern and such a feat would be impossible.


----------



## unbiasedopinions (Jan 26, 2007)

adam said:


> Have you received moderating duties after only 14 posts? Quite the accomplishment.
> 
> In all seriousness, you give Mavs fans a bad name. The majority (including those of this board) do not agree with you and even Cuban has stated in his blog that the NBA is not rigged by Stern and such a feat would be impossible.



of course cuban aint gonna say it no more. he doesn't want another fine. You give your fans a bad name by coming in here defending your team in a mavs forum in which I posted information in. You can address it in your own forum.

Yea the nba isn't rigged. That's why one ref has already been exposed and others will soon follow? :lol:


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

unbiasedopinions said:


> Yea the nba isn't rigged. That's why one ref has already been exposed and others will soon follow? :lol:


That doesn't mean the entire leage is rigged. I'm sure refs have influenced the result of their share of games, but even if a ref has the intent to cause a particular team to win or lose, he has a steep battle to fight against athletes who are capable of taking over games regardless of a ref's calls. For example, Wade may have received plenty of calls in the '06 Finals, but had it not been for his quick first step and explosive driving ability, he wouldn't have even gotten so many looks at the basket in the first place.


----------



## unbiasedopinions (Jan 26, 2007)

jworth said:


> That doesn't mean the entire leage is rigged. I'm sure refs have influenced the result of their share of games, but even if a ref has the intent to cause a particular team to win or lose, he has a steep battle to fight against athletes who are capable of taking over games regardless of a ref's calls. For example, Wade may have received plenty of calls in the '06 Finals, but had it not been for his quick first step and explosive driving ability, he wouldn't have even gotten so many looks at the basket in the first place.


mavs= 27 fouls a game against the spurs
spurs= 24 against the mavs


mavs 26 throws a game
spurs 26 throws a game



mavs- 27 fouls a game against the heat
heat- 24 fouls a game against the mavs

mavs 26 throws a game
heat 35 throws a game

blatant bs calls. lol


CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN TO ME HOW DUNCAN WAS BEASTLY (BEST HE'S PLAYED IN THE POSTSEASON IN A LONG LONG TIME) AND WAS DAMP AND DIOP AVERAGED 9 FOULS A GAME YET the spurs shot almost 10 less throws a game with a dominant post player than the heat with the mavs averaging just as many fouls? the mavs fouls DIDNT GO UP IN THE SERIES. the bs phantom calls for wade did

I dare anyone on this board to say wade is a more dominant player than duncan. *laughs*
__________________


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

i thought miami winning it that season was a fluke and no doubt in my mind that even before this scandle came out i knew the refs affected the outcome of that series, but now its becoming more clear of why.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

adam said:


>












you forgot to post the one of last season, you can thank me later.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Terry Jump Shot: Made (16 PTS) 6:34
[DAL 89-76] 

/thread


----------



## unbiasedopinions (Jan 26, 2007)

croco said:


> Terry Jump Shot: Made (16 PTS) 6:34
> [DAL 89-76]
> 
> /thread


no doubt. One game decided the whole series.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

unbiasedopinions said:


> no doubt. One game decided the whole series.


Before you start opening unnecessary threads, get yourself a better nickname. 

We've been here a million times before, it still doesn't make sense and will never.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Former Rockets Coach JVG also knows the league is fixed. Our 2005 playoff series remember?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> /thread


Tick, tick, tick...


----------



## unbiasedopinions (Jan 26, 2007)

Dean the Master said:


> Former Rockets Coach JVG also knows the league is fixed. Our 2005 playoff series remember?



word it's not like tmac has never choked away a 3 -0 lead in round 1.

it's not like the rockets didn't choke away a 2-0 in round 1 this year

[email protected] WHEN YAO AND TMAC CAN GET OUT OF ROUND 1


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Boy you sure are unbiased. Somebody brings up a lame conspiracy about the Rockets and you attack them with sarcasm but if somebody tries to defend the team you're ripping on saying they got all the calls then they need to go back to their own boards and talk about it there. 

Man, with such unbiased opinions like that it's tough to even tell you're a Mavs fan!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok, there's evidence that we all stand by our teams. 

Good show!!

Let me finalize this by addressing the title of this thread: Cuban entered this league and had a desire to see consistency in officiating. You do too, no matter what team you pull for. Don’t fault him for that - fault him for screaming at officials during the game; fault him for coming into his money the “easy” way, hell fault him for his nappy hair cut - but a desire to see the league improve upon itself is not a mark against his ownership.

/thread.


----------

